# New Season Alert....



## Static (Apr 13, 2006)

How about this:

You have a season pass... season ends and you turn off the season pass.

Have something that will alert you that a new season is starting soon so you can add it back in.....

Missed a few season starts already.


----------



## jgaermom (Oct 22, 2005)

If you leave the season pass set for only new programs and they don't change the title much it works when the season restarts. Or make a wish list of the title


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

How is this different from having a First Run Only season pass which won't record anything until the new season started? 

It's not likely to be any less processor intensive to create some new list for the TiVo to monitor to see when new episodes appear in the guide data, just so you can remove the season pass (which was monitoring to see when new episodes appear in the guide data).

Or do you just not like the clutter of having things listed in your season pass manager that aren't currently recording?

(Hmm. I guess I could see where this might be an issue for something like Surviver; which by reports the network changes the show id every year so that season passes won't work. But then how would this new feature know that it was the new season of survivor if the name and id are different? Plus that seems like a lot of work for a fairly limited problem)


----------



## Static (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah.. like survivor some shows change titles... just an idea.

wishlist wont work right for it... 
just some sort of "warning" system.. 

maybe like a wishlist alert? it will notify you of a new show but not record it..
cause I hate having to go into the recorded shows anf dump out stuff I didnt want. 

again.. just an idea.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't you just do wishlist for survivor and new only?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Static said:


> yeah.. like survivor some shows change titles... just an idea.


The problem is that if the title changes, the series ID almost certainly changes too - which is what the SP really tracks, not the title - so any warning system would also not work. You're back to string based searching - which is a Wishlist.


----------

